# rhombeus ? red ?;p



## tratox (Feb 9, 2008)

need identification







12cm



next foto se c905


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

100% sanchezi


----------



## tratox (Feb 9, 2008)

i buy rhombeus :/


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah that's not a rhom though man lol

still looks like a good lookin sanchezi


----------



## tratox (Feb 9, 2008)

nice red


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

sanchezi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi.


----------

